# Office Desk Terrarium



## Gekkonidae (Mar 13, 2016)

Just wanted to show a picture of a new mini terrarium that has usb LED powered lighting. My computer will keep the lights on for my mantis of choice. I've already brought in the older Griffin mantis, and everyone at work thought he was awesome haha. When the ghosts and flowers get a little bigger, i'll take turns bringing them into the office. There is living grass and clover in this one. Not a great picture but here it is. 

Now, if only they would help me with all of the damned emails and spreadsheets I have to work on.   I'll have to train them.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 13, 2016)

Is that a Marina 360 Aquarium with daytime white and night time blue LEDs? Can the lights be dimed? What kind of venting does the top have? I have a different brand 360 view that I had to screen in the hood before it could be used for my mantids. I have been contiplating getting a new 360 aquarium. Awesome setup.


----------



## Gekkonidae (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Tony, This is a Tetra LED Halfmoon Beta tank. Here's a link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Half-Moon-Betta-1-1-Gallon/dp/B007GCGUUY 

They're on sale for under 12 bucks right now, so if you want one, I'd go ahead and order it.    It only has one inset of white LED lights that can either go on the top, or the bottom, without actually have to open the tank at all! It makes for a pretty nice little terrarium for the price! I thought it was well worth it. As far as the lid goes, it does have about a 1.5 inch hole in it for easily lifting the lid off/for air. It is a fish tank, so i'll be putting a piece of screen there. There is also a little hole in the back for a pump or coord or something of that size. It isn't really big enough for a Mantis to escape, but if you have any feeder insects, they may get out of it. I'm just going to put a little piece of screen over that one as well.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 13, 2016)

Gekkonidae said:


> Hey Tony, This is a Tetra LED Halfmoon Beta tank. Here's a link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Half-Moon-Betta-1-1-Gallon/dp/B007GCGUUY
> 
> They're on sale for under 12 bucks right now, so if you want one, I'd go ahead and order it.    It only has one inset of white LED lights that can either go on the top, or the bottom, without actually have to open the tank at all! It makes for a pretty nice little terrarium for the price! I thought it was well worth it. As far as the lid goes, it does have about a 1.5 inch hole in it for easily lifting the lid off/for air. It is a fish tank, so i'll be putting a piece of screen there. There is also a little hole in the back for a pump or coord or something of that size. It isn't really big enough for a Mantis to escape, but if you have any feeder insects, they may get out of it. I'm just going to put a little piece of screen over that one as well.


Sweet little setup for only $12, thanks for the idea of a affordable vivarium. You could also add in a USB wall adapter so you could power the lights without a computer around (more placement options).  

I see the Amazon free shipment option has been increased yet again I see to $49. Wow, it wasn't long ago it was $25 then they moved it to $35 (for Christmas, which of course was never changed back).


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 13, 2016)

In the picture it looks totally round I guess from the reflection at the top of tank. A half  moon shape would fit shelving better and still looks awesome. Thanks for the link not a bad price at all.


----------



## Gekkonidae (Mar 13, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Sweet little setup for only $12, thanks for the idea of a affordable vivarium. You could also add in a USB wall adapter so you could power the lights without a computer around (more placement options).
> 
> I see the Amazon free shipment option has been increased yet again I see to $49. Wow, it wasn't long ago it was $25 then they moved it to $35 (for Christmas, which of course was never changed back).


Yeah, I noticed on the shipping bit. I had prime once upon a time, which made it really nice. A USB wall adapter, or rather, my phone charger, was what I used to take the pic. Conveniently, my work laptop has a USB port on the exact side of where i'm going to put it at my desk. I figured i'd drop the link for anyone who would like to grab one before they're gone. I'm on a budget right now, so this worked out nicely for me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good, how hot does it get?


----------



## Gekkonidae (Mar 15, 2016)

I will have a small heating pad under this one as well, so probably around 73-75.


----------



## lemm (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice I may have to get one if I can get my hands on a mantis to keep at work. Looking at a ghost or a sp. Lineola or blue flash for work. And a violin for home.


----------

